

Friends With Benefits (on how Google+ leaks private information) - yoha
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/592-Friends-With-Benefits.html#

======
yoha
To be clear, this article was previously posted on HN [1] but the original
title is misleading and I think that the content is relevant. For this
reasons, I posted it again with a more specific title.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7181287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7181287)

